# What is this plant



## froglet (May 18, 2005)




----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

My first guess would be a Tradescantia cultivar. But it also remind me of a Peperomia. So...erm...no idea.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

If that is the cutting you got from me, its a spiral ginger ( pretty sure ) from Black Jungle.

rob


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

rjmarchisi said:


> If that is the cutting you got from me, its a spiral ginger ( pretty sure ) from Black Jungle.
> 
> rob


that was my guess as well...

mine [also from BJ] unfortunately didnt do as well and ultimately rotted in the viv. I think it would do great with more air movement or a less humid set up then I placed it in.

S


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I just googled the crap out of that name and hmm mwell that is def not a spiral ... Any other ideas ?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

When you google just "spiral ginger" most of the gingers that come up are _Costus_. The species you have is the Yellow Spiral Ginger, _Monocostus uniflorus_, no ifs, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Ha, so you should have Googled the "Ginger" out of it then....ha.

now good luck keeping it from rotting 

S


----------

